# Fuji and NetApp-Endura por team



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sam Bennett won rhe spanish race in Almeria


----------



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quico12 said:


> Sam Bennett won the spanish race in Almeria


*With his Fuji Altamira SL*


----------

